# Barracuda 7200.7 SATA- Ultra ATA/100 IDE



## Blaine (Apr 23, 2004)

Barracuda 7200.7 SATA 200 GB Serial ATA vs Barracuda 7200.7 Plus 200 GB Ultra ATA/100 IDE

How much faster is it? Can you use both one as master and the other as slave?

I have a supermicro board P4SPE which came with Serial ATA cables but I bought a Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 Plus 200 GB Ultra ATA/100 IDE. 
I'm wondering if its worth it to replace it with the Serial ATA. I want to pay 3- D graphics intensive games as well as internet.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The concept of master slave goes away with sata. There is one device per port. Most motherboards that have sata controllers on them have ide as well, so you can still use both types of HD in a system.


----------



## Blaine (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes, my Supermicro P4SPE has ide and sata. My question is how can I set up both drives to run on my system at once?


invaliduser88 said:


> The concept of master slave goes away with sata. There is one device per port. Most motherboards that have sata controllers on them have ide as well, so you can still use both types of HD in a system.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You will probably not see much of a difference between SATA and IDE right now. SATA has cabling advantages since big ribbon cables block air flow. I believe SATA is about 150mb/sec so it is much faster than IDE, but drives do not transfer that fast yet anyways, so you will probably not see a speed difference.

Also, as mentioned above every drive gets its own connection, no master slave.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

No problems at all, you'll need the ide to run your CD/DVD rom drive either way.

I run the ASUS A7N8X board and it can use both SATA and IDE without any problem.


----------

